# Favorite wing seasoning / dust?



## illini40 (Nov 25, 2018)

What are some of your favorite seasonings / rubs / dusts / flavors for chicken wings? I'm referring to doing the wings dry, without a sauce.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Nov 25, 2018)

Traeger's Pork and Poultry rub is one of my favorites!


----------



## kruizer (Nov 25, 2018)

Everglades Original.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 25, 2018)

By far my fav is the Buffalo Wing seasoning from Owens BBQ!  Pair the seasoning with a Weber kettle & a vortex.  IMO, makes the best wings!


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 26, 2018)

Weber gralic and herb. I can't remember if that's the actual name or not.

Chris


----------



## Bigtank (Jan 5, 2019)

Desert Gold is a great rub for bird.  It's not hot though.


----------



## illini40 (Jan 5, 2019)

I picked up some Kosmos Q Chili Lime wing dust to try out. I’ve tried the Garlic Parm, and it was great.


----------



## SlickRockStones (Jan 5, 2019)

Kosher salt, coarse ground pepper and powdered vinegar.


----------



## LanceR (Jan 6, 2019)

You could do a lot worse than giving them a half hour soak in some Cornell sauce so that the sauce acts as a brine, start them on the cool side of the grill to cook them most of the way and crisp them up over the hot side.

Baking soda promotes browning so blotting them almost dry  after the Cornell Sauce followed by tossing them to coat after a light sprinkle of baking soda and then the grill will make them extra crisp without having to overcook them to get the crunch.


----------



## illini40 (Jan 6, 2019)

LanceR said:


> You could do a lot worse than giving them a half hour soak in some Cornell sauce so that the sauce acts as a brine, start them on the cool side of the grill to cook them most of the way and crisp them up over the hot side.
> 
> Baking soda promotes browning so blotting them almost dry  after the Cornell Sauce followed by tossing them to coat after a light sprinkle of baking soda and then the grill will make them extra crisp without having to overcook them to get the crunch.



Educate me please - what is Cornell suace?


----------



## LanceR (Jan 6, 2019)

It's a poultry BBQ (grilling) sauce developed years ago by a Cornell professor.  The goal was to have a sauce for basting that had enough vinegar to keep pathogenic bacteria at bay, have a little body from the egg to cling well and have good flavor.  In the Central New York area it is the dominant BBQ sauce for grilled chicken as made by fire departments etc in big quantities.  You don't have any of the scorching/burning issues that can happen with tomato based or sweetened sauces.

On July 4th each year the Owasco NY Volunteer Fire Department does as many as 1000 chicken halves and turns folks away using it.....  It helps that the local parade goes right by the fire hall.

As far as seasonings, most folks use commercial poultry seasoning or commercial Italian seasoning.  I'm partial to the poultry seasoning for grilling and the Italian seasoning for roasting.  Regardless it adds great flavor while letting the taste of the chicken shine through.

Before you use it as a brine save some aside for basting as needed but if you use the baking soda you might want to forgo the basting altogether.

http://yates.cce.cornell.edu/resources/cornell-chicken-barbecue-sauce-and-safe-chicken-barbecues


----------



## baggadonuts (Jan 17, 2019)

My personal favorite is mixing a combo of Garlic Salt and Kosmos Q Ghost Pepper Wing dust.


----------

